# I love Gracie BUT...



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

I assume Dudley doesn't correct her!! Lucy will bite Tyson's tail, but he turns round and snaps at her. I haven't seen her do it lately. I don't know what the answer is if he doesn't let her know she shouldn't be doing that.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I suspect he will correct her in due course, when her puppy licence runs out. If it worries you, try the distract and redirect approach - when she goes for his tail, call her off for a quick game of tug with a suitable toy.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Squirt bottle should help


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

I would go with a squirt bottle or some other immediate correction, too. We have a dog at daycare who does this to his best friend (a sheltie). He grabs her tail while she's on her back and drags her all across the pen floor. I worry he's going to seriously hurt her (it looks brutal!), but she gets a kick out of it most times. Still, the squirt bottle and a "Winston, NO!" gets him to stop. He doesn't do it nearly as often as he used to.


----------



## Mini-Mum (Oct 14, 2010)

spray or sponge his tail with Bitter Apple, or Eqyss "McNasty" (horse product).
It won't hurt him, and it'll sure make her think twice about chewing his (now) bad-tasting hair. 

I had a standard that LOVED to grab her brother's tail and hocks, and when he was in show coat, I couldn't be letting that happen. "McNasty" worked like a charm!


----------

